# Ice fishing ND



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I usually ice fish MN lakes and lakes that I fish in the summer time because I know where to go and can usually get into fish right away. But I have been wanting to fish some lakes in ND for perch but I dont know much about the lakes. I went on the G and F website and got the stocking reports and saw a few lakes I would like to try. Eckelson, Fox Lake, and Olson WPA are some that I am thinking about trying. I was just wondering if anyone has any tips on where to fish on these type of lakes. 
As far as I know these lakes are just holes with little to know structure, and I dont know how deep they are. 
What should a guy look for to try to find a place to fish, and what depth to target...?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Brd, of the ones you named Olson MIGHT still have perch but south Hobart would be the best try and the cormorants hammered it all summer.
All of those lakes are at the same water level, down about 4' from their high. I would think Olsons has apx 10' now, south Hobart more. If you give it a run post up how it went.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're so on and off that you never know. I admit I've "wasted" some outings trying some of the dead seas and I wasn't impressed. I'm sure a new perch lake will spring up again this winter.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

If you're willing make the drive or make a weekend out of it, Devils Lake has very rarely let me down for perch. The best thing to do is to check out the fishing reports from www.edsbaitshop.com/ as I've found them to be most up to date. From there it's usually a short run and gun until you find the hot spot and you'll be set for some great fishing.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

How about Meadow lake north of marion, do people ever fish this? Or is this too shallow Im not real excited to try South Hobart from what i hear. Any other lake that are worth a try.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Most of the other lakes in this VC area are busts for Perch. They either didn't take, have over-abundant forage and are tough to pull away from the numbers of scuds or minnows in their environment.

You have to work hard to get a fish on Olson's, I've caught nothing on Key or Meadow or VC WPA. I think some areas just didn't do as well as Hobart did.

If you're gonna drive anywhere for fish, I'd go to Devils Lake, or S. Hob - as long as it is before Xmas.


----------

